
Dexcom outage that kept patients from tracking blood sugar was complete surprise - zootme
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/03/dexcom-cto-our-biggest-ever-glitch-was-a-big-surprise.html
======
wglb
It seems seriously irresponsible to be in a position where outages of any
scope are "a complete surprise". Especially with a service that is key to
real-time monitoring of health, the entire company should be of the mindset of
"What could possibly go wrong."

